# Apple Snail Eggs



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

My big Apple Snails laid a huge strip of bright pink eggs!!! Guess I have a male and female.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Do your snails eat plants??? If not, I would be interested in a couple of the babies if they hatch.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you are soooo lucky!!!they are illegal where i live


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

They eat pants with raw efficiency. I got these guys with some native livebearers, but due to USDA restrictions They can't cross state lines. I have several hundred baby snails and my crayfish are of the opinion that they are YUMMY!


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Lucky u! Did they hatch? My black mystery snail just died last nite/early this morning *sad


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

They hatched and I have a ton of them


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like to breed me some mystery snails but I have no way to control the population, you say that crayfish can take care of that? Full size or the dwarf size?


----------

